# New THRUNITE TN36 UT CW 7300 LUMENS



## StriderSMF (Jun 30, 2015)

http://www.thrunite.com/thrunite-tn36-ut-cw/#


----------



## kj2 (Jun 30, 2015)

Nice  but I'm keeping my TN36vn


----------



## Capolini (Jun 30, 2015)

lol! When is it too much[lumens] too much [heat]?! 

I sent the stock TN36 back because of too much heat,,that was in the winter time! I realize that part of the reason is I like MAX. I also LOVE throw and I am not impressed by a wall of light with minimal illumination 100/200 yards away. 

There are people who love these types of lights.

The lumen race will continue, the heat it generates will also continue and the minimal run times on MAX will certainly follow.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 30, 2015)

Capolini said:


> lol! When is it too much[lumens] too much [heat]?!
> 
> *There are people who love these types of lights.*
> 
> The lumen race will continue, the heat it generates will also continue and the minimal run times on MAX will certainly follow.



And I'm one  I know they get hot on the highest modes. But I accept that turbo is just for a momentary blast to see whats...everywhere. Some day I shall have one of these little hand held suns.


----------



## jamadt (Jul 1, 2015)

Are there plans for a neutral white version of the UT model?


----------



## Eagles1181 (Jul 1, 2015)

I have no official word, but in the specs it mentions that NW has slightly lower lumen ratings than CW. That could be left over from the last release, or it could indicate that they are planning on having a NW version.

Eagle


----------



## jamadt (Jul 1, 2015)

Eagles1181 said:


> I have no official word, but in the specs it mentions that NW has slightly lower lumen ratings than CW. That could be left over from the last release, or it could indicate that they are planning on having a NW version.
> 
> Eagle



Yeah, I saw that also in the specs and assumed it was a copy&paste mistake.

If it's true... less lumens, even more reasons for the NW version.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jul 2, 2015)

Wow I thought it was going to take awhile before a manufacturer pumped out a 7k lumen flashlight. 
I almost thought it a pipe dream, wait a go Thrunite


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 2, 2015)

[h=2]THRUNITE TN36 UT[/h]
I wonder what "UT" stands for...maybe the reflector has been changed along with the emitter and UT stands for "ultra throw"...


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jul 2, 2015)

Badbeams3 said:


> *THRUNITE TN36 UT*
> 
> 
> I wonder what "UT" stands for...maybe the reflector has been changed along with the emitter and UT stands for "ultra throw"...



Ultra TerminalyBlinding ? LOL I dunno


----------



## chuckhov (Jul 2, 2015)

The "UT" stands for Ultimate Temperature.

-Chuck


----------



## Impossible lumens (Jul 8, 2015)

From triple Mkr to triple XHP70 and only gaining 800 lumens? So the lumen gain is sheer efficiency and no other changes other than switching emitters? Underwhelming.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 8, 2015)

am I the only one that feels 7000 lumens yet only as much throw as a TK22 is a bit ridiculous and impractical? I do not understand the point of this class of super lumen lights with castrated range. Visually the difference between 3000 lumens and even 7000 is not that great anyways. It is going to take another great leap in LED technology and reflector refinement to balance the spill and throw of these super lumen lights into a ratio that begins to make sense and be far more practical. Dedicated throwers can easily give you tunnel vision with their intense throw beams wouldnt these super lumen flooders cut your vision to the short range of the utterly blinding wall of light making one blind past that? For now should I need super lumens anything Ill buy a dedicated HID light. Fortunately my dozens of LED lights cover everything from the most soft tinted moonlight modes to great high out put general purpose(TK35 2015, SR52, MX25L2 etc) all of which have massive diameter beam profiles. I had the TK35UE but just couldnt warm up to the short range dedicated output out of a light capable of much greater reach. I have watched the YT reviews and paid attention to the CPF reviews of these super lumen lights and besides having ultra wide beam profiles I just do not see any advantage at all over the great current high output general purpose lights. I consider the TK75 as exotic as it goes for a real usable practical super high output general purpose light. It has far above average throw and massive yet artifact fringed flood/spill. It also does not give you tunnel vision or limit your vision by throwing a wall you cant see past. Am expecting a REAL TK75 competitor from Thrunite some time. They have some amazing big lights but none of them have the throw spill and lumen combination of the TK75. Unfortunately for Fenix competitors the 2015 TK75 upgrade drops in a month or two


----------



## markr6 (Jul 8, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> am I the only one that feels 7000 lumens yet only as much throw as a TK22 is a bit ridiculous and impractical? I do not understand the point of this class of super lumen lights with castrated range. Visually the difference between 3000 lumens and even 7000 is not that great anyways. It is going to take another great leap in LED technology and reflector refinement to balance the spill and throw of these super lumen lights into a ratio that begins to make sense and be far more practical. Dedicated throwers can easily give you tunnel vision with their intense throw beams wouldnt these super lumen flooders cut your vision to the short range of the utterly blinding wall of light making one blind past that? For now should I need super lumens anything Ill buy a dedicated HID light. Fortunately my dozens of LED lights cover everything from the most soft tinted moonlight modes to great high out put general purpose(TK35 2015, SR52, MX25L2 etc) all of which have massive diameter beam profiles. I had the TK35UE but just couldnt warm up to the short range dedicated output out of a light capable of much greater reach. I have watched the YT reviews and paid attention to the CPF reviews of these super lumen lights and besides having ultra wide beam profiles I just do not see any advantage at all over the great current high output general purpose lights. I consider the TK75 as exotic as it goes for a real usable practical super high output general purpose light. It has far above average throw and massive yet artifact fringed flood/spill. It also does not give you tunnel vision or limit your vision by throwing a wall you cant see past. Am expecting a REAL TK75 competitor from Thrunite some time. They have some amazing big lights but none of them have the throw spill and lumen combination of the TK75. Unfortunately for Fenix competitors the 2015 TK75 upgrade drops in a month or two



There will always be major factors to consider like throw, flood, size, and weight. But I agree you can reach a point where it just seems silly. I still think it's great that manufacturers are pushing the limits, and people want to buy them. That's totally fine. But I recently discovered it's not for me.

It's just hard to "wow" me anymore with the 1500lm-3000lm+ range. At this point it all comes down to the reflector for flood/throw, heat management and battery life. No matter how you define it, it seems like we hit a ceiling on what is "practical".

I was really tempted to get one of these, but when I saw reviews about the heat, it just didn't sound like the light for me. Of course I don't need the highest mode and it can be reserved for "quick bursts", but come on...I won't be able to resist! Besides, I could get a much smaller and lighter light for that kind of output.

I will continue to "buy and try" to see what I like. EagleTac 3x18650 and 4x18650 lights really appeal to me. Fairly compact, not crazy-hot handwarmers, nice flood/throw beams (could be floodier IMO).


----------



## EnlightenedOne (Jul 8, 2015)

This type of light can be practical for night photography. I photograph night scenes regularly and although I have flashes and slave flashes, having some light available in total darkness allows for more creative "painting with light" options. A long throw light is not that helpful.


----------



## Knapweed (Jul 30, 2015)

A pure flood like the TN36 makes an excellent emergency light on a sailboat, where the whole deck needs flooding with light on a tricky sail change in storm conditions, or cutting away rigging in the event of a mast failure It's also useful to have 6500 lumens to get yourself noticed when meeting large vessels, who may have missed you on radar, because of steep seas. It's probably not the best for granny walking her poodle - unless she's very frightened of the dark.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 30, 2015)

I cannot believe someone else has a different preference than me! 

That is what the discussion comes down to...if you don't find flood lights useful, don't buy them. Doesn't mean they are impractical for others. As a concrete example, I personally feel that my MM15vn (current boosted to ~7400 lumens) is FAR more practical than a TK75 of any flavor. This is not a hypothetical...I owned both, kept the MM15vn, and gave away my TK75vn because I didn't use it much. Smaller lights are easier to carry, and typically I don't need to see more than 300 feet away (and even the floodiest of the "pop-can" lights can do that). Much better for me to have ALL useful range lit well, than a narrow slice far off lit very well. 

To each his own!


----------



## markr6 (Jul 30, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> I cannot believe someone else has a different preference than me!
> 
> That is what the discussion comes down to...if you don't find flood lights useful, don't buy them. Doesn't mean they are impractical for others. As a concrete example, I personally feel that my MM15vn (current boosted to ~7400 lumens) is FAR more practical than a TK75 of any flavor. This is not a hypothetical...I owned both, kept the MM15vn, and gave away my TK75vn because I didn't use it much. Smaller lights are easier to carry, and typically I don't need to see more than 300 feet away (and even the floodiest of the "pop-can" lights can do that). Much better for me to have ALL useful range lit well, than a narrow slice far off lit very well.
> 
> To each his own!



I agree. I like throwers just because they are impressive and easily measured "this one goes 400m...this one goes 900m!". I guess you can measure flood with some geometry, but it's usually just not as impressive until you start comparing in more detail.

In the most basic sense...

Flood = more general use, everyday applications
Throw = specific applications like night hunting, spotting land from a boat, S&R, etc.

Sure you can turn a thrower into flood, but I never liked doing that due to the loss of lumens and hassle of a flip-top, separate cap, diffuser tape, etc.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 30, 2015)

I like floodies up to about 500 lumens. After that, I want some throw for my output. Not tunnel vision, but something that gives some decent throw plus some useful spill. A floody 7000 lumen light sounds like just a battery-waster. I can see up close fine with 500 lumens, the next 6500 lumens is just overkill. Put them into something that allows me to see in the distance as well.

20000cd is the minimum I'd expect from a 1000 lumen light. From 7000 lumens, I'd expect it to be 140000cd. This light is 7x too floody.


----------



## chuckhov (Jul 30, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> I like floodies up to about 500 lumens. After that, I want some throw for my output. Not tunnel vision, but something that gives some decent throw plus some useful spill. A floody 7000 lumen light sounds like just a battery-waster. I can see up close fine with 500 lumens, the next 6500 lumens is just overkill. Put them into something that allows me to see in the distance as well.
> 
> 20000cd is the minimum I'd expect from a 1000 lumen light. From 7000 lumens, I'd expect it to be 140000cd. This light is 7x too floody.




As for my experience - I think you just nailed it, sir.

A high power flooder makes the foreground Much Brighter, but what's the point? - I could already see that just fine.

Just as a for-instance... I have a Convoy S2+ (an 18650 tube light - L,M,H). - On medium maybe about 350 lumens, and on high, somewhere around 800. - Thing is, the foreground gets so much brighter, that any increase in the throw achieved by going to High, is negated.

To me... really no need for high output flood.

JMHO,
-Chuck


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 30, 2015)

markr6 said:


> There will always be major factors to consider like throw, flood, size, and weight. But I agree you can reach a point where it just seems silly. I still think it's great that manufacturers are pushing the limits, and people want to buy them. That's totally fine. But I recently discovered it's not for me.
> 
> It's just hard to "wow" me anymore with the 1500lm-3000lm+ range. At this point it all comes down to the reflector for flood/throw, heat management and battery life. No matter how you define it, it seems like we hit a ceiling on what is "practical".
> 
> ...




Your a buy, try, sell guy. I like the idea as you get to try out many lights, and when you sell someone gets a like new light at a reduced cost. 

The brightest light I have is my TN4A. So this one would be a...step up. I never cared much for narrow beam throwers...just don't have much use for them. But I just ordered a MH20...so that will be it for me...for a while, a long while.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm really liking the more "balanced" lights. I don't have a lot, but my MX25L3C Nichia is a good example. Pretty good thrower but nice flood too. 317m throw, 63.9° spill. I really don't like to sacrifice either one, unless it's a light dedicated to specific use (light "A" for throw only, light "B" for wide flood and up-close work)


----------



## chuckhov (Jul 30, 2015)

"I really don't like to sacrifice either one, unless it's a light dedicated to specific use (light "A" for throw only, light "B" for wide flood and up-close work)"


It really seems that is where I am heading. - I just bought a "balanced" light (the Acebeam K40M), and I really find that the foreground brightness makes it hard to see just how far it will throw. - In my dreaming hours, I wonder just what a true XP-L Hi would look like , in a properly tuned Large reflector (75-90mm)... One with a wide, but minimally bright spill, so that I can see what it can do at a distance...? 

Full disclosure: I have no need at all for anything past a 1x18650, but you know how this sickness is

It's all good...We'll be ok...

I Hope

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 30, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> am I the only one that feels 7000 lumens yet only as much throw as a TK22 is a bit ridiculous and impractical? I do not understand the point of this class of super lumen lights with castrated range. Visually the difference between 3000 lumens and even 7000 is not that great anyways. It is going to take another great leap in LED technology and reflector refinement to balance the spill and throw of these super lumen lights into a ratio that begins to make sense and be far more practical. Dedicated throwers can easily give you tunnel vision with their intense throw beams wouldnt these super lumen flooders cut your vision to the short range of the utterly blinding wall of light making one blind past that? For now should I need super lumens anything Ill buy a dedicated HID light. Fortunately my dozens of LED lights cover everything from the most soft tinted moonlight modes to great high out put general purpose(TK35 2015, SR52, MX25L2 etc) all of which have massive diameter beam profiles. I had the TK35UE but just couldnt warm up to the short range dedicated output out of a light capable of much greater reach. I have watched the YT reviews and paid attention to the CPF reviews of these super lumen lights and besides having ultra wide beam profiles I just do not see any advantage at all over the great current high output general purpose lights. I consider the TK75 as exotic as it goes for a real usable practical super high output general purpose light. It has far above average throw and massive yet artifact fringed flood/spill. It also does not give you tunnel vision or limit your vision by throwing a wall you cant see past. Am expecting a REAL TK75 competitor from Thrunite some time. They have some amazing big lights but none of them have the throw spill and lumen combination of the TK75. Unfortunately for Fenix competitors the 2015 TK75 upgrade drops in a month or two



Wow! In my ignorance and I qualify as ignorant as a bag of hammers, I couldn't disagree with your above more. To me, it's about functionality, not specifications. You may not agree but I find HID search lights to be large, cumbersome and expensive which have all the same output/battery troubles of high output handheld LED lights which are compact and in most cases, much less expensive.

Example, I love my TM16 as a flooder. At $150 - $200 (USD) I find it to be much less expensive than handheld HID lights. It easily reaches a 1,000' but it's the first hundred or two-hundred yards that I care about. Horses for courses. I want more than enough light to dig deep into dark forest shadows which are found at two-hundred yards and I want fully filled in side spill so I can make out what's what that's coming at me from the sides in the deep dark scary forest; functionality vs specifications.

This kind of light is not an EDC light and expectedly, never will be. And, FWIW, in my opinion, it's really not an everyday walking around the house light but a light of this kind sure makes short work of nighttime darkness when used as a forest walking light. Again, horses for courses.

We have EDC pocket lights and we have EDC around the house lights and we have some pretty fancy 1000lm headlamps and now we have 4,000 lm flood lights. Not to mention some, when needed, incredible throwers like the 240,000 CD, ThruNite TN32. I'm not sure if you're suggesting that you want a light to cover all bases; EDC, household and nighttime forest flood searchlight at the same time.

In my opinion, being that this is the golden age of flashlights, it's been pointed out by others here, that Cree has already bridged the 4k lm barrier with their XHP70 LED. Four of these LEDs in a single head configuration, coupled with four 5A, 3400mAh 18650 (maybe six or eight) and you're going have a seriously floody, onsite, handheld light which can light the way at two or three-hundred yards, making short work of distant dark shadows at a plus thousand feet.. At 16,000 lm OTF, now we're talking about my kind of handheld forest search light.

AGain, the above is all in my opinion which is based on published facts and personal experience. I have EDC size lights, I have pocket throwers and would like to have a 16,000 OTF LM flooder. Next light to be purchased will be a headlamp.

If anything in my above is found way out there, let me know, I'll correct the above and apologize below.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 30, 2015)

Knapweed said:


> A pure flood like the TN36 makes an excellent emergency light on a sailboat, where the whole deck needs flooding with light on a tricky sail change in storm conditions, or cutting away rigging in the event of a mast failure It's also useful to have 6500 lumens to get yourself noticed when meeting large vessels, who may have missed you on radar, because of steep seas. It's probably not the best for granny walking her poodle - unless she's very frightened of the dark.



Your above reminds me of "Master and Commander".......would a LED light have helped?


----------



## turboBB (Aug 5, 2015)

Part 1 of my in-depth review:

(note: vid may still be processing so please check back later if so...)


----------



## markr6 (Aug 5, 2015)

turboBB said:


> Part 1 of my in-depth review



Thanks! Looking forward to part 2!


----------



## vennuth (Aug 5, 2015)

Just what this torch _didn't _need; more lumens. The spill on this is plain stupid. I stood in front of a block of flats - literally 10 yards away, and the spill lit up the third floor above me :shakehead Makes a great indoor torch where the light can be reflected and harvested, but for outdoor applications you're pissing 2/3 of the light away. Interestingly, ~20% more lumens for the same run time though. These new emitters are the business


----------



## joebob4501 (Aug 5, 2015)

It kinda sucks that they don't drive the light harder. 3x XHP70 should put out >15000 lumens.


----------



## turboBB (Aug 5, 2015)

7300lms for the average Joe like me who performs no SAR duties beyond searching for a lost remote, it's just for S & Giggles factor or bragging rights. ^_^

I guess the debate can go on and on about "useless" lumens but I think we need to take the use cases into context; if one's use case dictates that one not shine into other peoples' business/home/property, etc. then one is best suited with a tight thrower or a light outfitted with TIR optic. The best uses cases for these flooders are when one needs a wall of light and don't really want a tight hotspot impacting night adapted eyes and also the peripheral vision (think close quarter searches in wooded areas). 

Perceptually, the Mini TN30's hotspot looks brighter than both the TN36 & UT but yet on paper, it's actually the worst thrower of the three (17640cd, 22400cd, 20360cd respectively). Part 2 of my review will cover beam measurements.


----------



## HIDSGT (Sep 2, 2015)

if this light is anything like the previous model id say its a total disappointment. the light needs MORE throw not less smh.


----------



## richbuff (Sep 25, 2015)

It looks like this item is gradually getting closer and closer and closer to release. 

Expected release date was 25th Sep 2015 > Expected release date is 30th Sep 2015. 

For anyone looking for what this does, and for what Vinh can (hopefully) make it do, time to start getting excited. 

The thought of getting maybe 10,000 nw lumens, from this item, after Vinhification, is piquing my interest. 

Yes, almost no throw. Yes, super flooder. Yes, short run time on max. But, I am interested in the most powerful flooder in the smallest size.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Sep 26, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Nice  but I'm keeping my TN36vn





Vin's V54 list does not say anything about having the TN36vn anymore.

What can it do that the standard one could not do?

I have a few of the Vin lights and have had no problems with any of them.



*CHEERS*


----------



## kj2 (Sep 26, 2015)

Oztorchfreak said:


> Vin's V54 list does not say anything about having the TN36vn anymore.
> 
> What can it do that the standard one could not do?
> 
> ...



The new UT has more lumens than the first TN36. I've no idea if Vinh can get even more lumens from this UT version.


----------



## richbuff (Sep 26, 2015)

Oztorchfreak said:


> Vin's V54 list does not say anything about having the TN36vn anymore.
> 
> What can it do that the standard one could not do?
> 
> ...


2. More lumens? 9,000 for sure. He bumped up the original TN36 almost an additional 2000 lumens. 



1. With Firefox with NoScript and beta version of Kaspersky Internet Security 16.0.1.170 I see this in Vin's Light List: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?393737-TN36vn-Brightest-Pop-Can-Light

3. I have only one, but I want moar.


----------



## richbuff (Sep 27, 2015)

kj2 said:


> The new UT has more lumens than the first TN36. I've no idea if Vinh can get even more lumens from this UT version.


I think Vinh can get very much more lumens from this UT version. Because I think this UT version is very under boosted from the factory. 

One XHP70 emitter: The Acebeam K60 gets 5000 lumens from a single XHP70 emitter. 

Two XHP70 emitters: The MM15 MB gets 4,250 lumens from each of two XHP70 emitters, for a total of 8,500 lumens after Vinh boosting. 

Four XHP70 emitters: The TK75VnQXHP70 gets 3,500 lumens from each of four XHP70 emitters, for a total of 14,000 lumens, after Vinh boosting. 

Three XHP70 emitters: The TN36UT has three XHP70 emitters. If each emitter yielded 3,875 lumens, after Vinh boosting, that would yield 11,625 lumens, from three emitters, after Vinh boosting. 

So, if the stock TN36 UT gets a paltry 7,300 lumens from three XHP70 emitters, it seems reasonable that Vinh should be able to boost the TN36 a few thousand lumens, anywhere from 9,300 lumens to 11,500 lumens.


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 6, 2015)

NW version up for preorder:
http://www.thrunite.com/thrunite-tn36-ut-nw/

Anyone using this light? How is the battery life on low mode? Really tempted due to the fact that it can do 54 hrs on that low mode.


----------



## Badbeams3 (May 1, 2016)

Have a NW on order...but a question. How hot does it get on high (2500 lumen)? Can it run comfortably there? What about the 850 level...no heat problems? Don't like the idea of running 18650's at a high temperature...


----------



## legendofzelda (May 3, 2016)

Anyone receive the new version of this light yet?


----------



## richbuff (May 3, 2016)

Yes. I got my Thrunite TN36UTvn cw from Vinh a few months ago. 13,400 lumens. What I love about it is that the wide floody beam is very very bright. The most powerful two and a half inch head diameter pop can light; I use it daily.


----------



## legendofzelda (May 4, 2016)

any pics of it in action?


----------



## Badbeams3 (May 4, 2016)

legendofzelda said:


> any pics of it in action?



Here are two comparison shots of the older 6500 lumen models...NW vs CW, courtesy of a brother of ours across the pond...







http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/threads/beamshotvergleich-tn36-nw-vs-cw.39152/

Richbuff has the VN upgraded model...so just imagine twice the brightness...and maybe the buildings on fire.


----------



## wildcatter (May 15, 2016)

I have had mine now for 4 days, I am totally satisfied with this purchase, my only concern waiting was it would not be wide enough?? I can say I think it is better than I had hoped for, from moonlight mode to high, the Turbo is simply for chest pounding,,, for what I bought this flooder for it nice that it is there but I really think Medium is it's sweet spot for usefulness, and it does not even get warm at 850 lumens. For walking I really see no use for anything but low or med, just me, and the batteries are still holding strong after all my playing these last 4 evenings, and that's a lot. I am glad I went with the TN-36 UT over the TN-30 (2016), the TN-36 UT lumen settings are where I want them and I like them better than the TN-30, this is just a personal preference. 

If you want a true flooder and are not looking to fill flood and throw with one light,,, don't hesitate, you'll love the new UT model, I do.


----------



## Abracastabya (Jun 18, 2016)

I ordered the CW from Amazon but it does not confirm anywhere on the box that it is indeed CW. The light seems more on the yellow side. Is there anyway to check that it is CW and not NW? Maybe a serial number to check or something of the like?﻿

I have examined the box thoroughly, not even the barcode sticker states if it is CW or NW. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## richbuff (Jun 19, 2016)

Not that I know of. Did you check back with the seller? 

The cool white XHP70 is not very cool; instead, it appears to be in between cool and neutral. A side by side comparison with other cool white XPP70 should be telling.


----------



## Abracastabya (Jun 19, 2016)

richbuff said:


> Not that I know of. Did you check back with the seller?
> 
> The cool white XHP70 is not very cool; instead, it appears to be in between cool and neutral. A side by side comparison with other cool white XPP70 should be telling.



Thanks for the response! I emailed ThruNite but have not heard back yet.


----------



## KG_Tuning (Sep 2, 2016)

Can anyone with a discerning eye tell me if this TN36 UT in the video below is the CW or NW version? I ordered NW but the box it came in (with a beige sticker on it) was ticked CW.


----------



## ven (Sep 2, 2016)

I would say CW, but it is not a bad cool white if makes sense. By that i mean colours are not completely washed out and no blue tint.


----------



## KG_Tuning (Sep 3, 2016)

Seems a few people have been sent the CW by mistake. Thrunite ought to put something on the torch/serial so packers don't mess up. Glad the Thrunites are pretty neutral though as bluish cool white flooders are horrid imo.


----------



## ven (Sep 3, 2016)

Mine is a tn36vn, on lower modes it looks around 5000k( i thought it was a NW), only in turbo does it look around 6000k and as with yours no angry blues. It is a decent cool tint, colours are accurate to my eyes...............excellent light(mine is MKR's not xhp70's)


----------



## KeepingItLight (Sep 3, 2016)

Your video camera is probably set to auto white-balance. That will make it hard to tell. 

Three ideas: 

1. Set your camera to manual, fluorescent/indoor white balance, and then re-shoot. If your flashlight is 6000K or higher, this setting should reveal that. You can look up the Kelvin for your camera's fluorescent setting, but I believe most are around 4500-5000K.

2. In the same frame, add some flashlights with known tint. Do you have any cool-white flashlights that are close to what the ThruNite is supposed to be? If so, try one of them. Do the same with neutral. Find a neutral-white flashlight with tint near to what the ThruNite is supposed to be. Put them side by side in the same frame as the ThruNite, but do not allow the beams to overlap too much. If you can only do two at at time, that is fine.

3. The brown wood fence and red bricks are both good test subjects. You may want to deliberately underexpose the shot. Otherwise the hot spots may be so bright that they wash out.


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 9, 2016)

Unfortunately this is just one of the many lights which is over powered for it's size. It becomes too hot after a short while and the brightness drops dramatically as well. In practice Mini TN30 is almost as bright(and has better runtime) but much lower price.


----------



## wildcatter (Sep 11, 2016)

Swedpat said:


> Unfortunately this is just one of the many lights which is over powered for it's size. It becomes too hot after a short while and the brightness drops dramatically as well. In practice Mini TN30 is almost as bright(and has better runtime) but much lower price.



Only better run times with lower lumens??? 470 medium on the TN 30 is 15 hours runtime, and for a night camp and fishing area light a bit low for my liking. The TN 36 on the other hand give a med setting of 850,, good setting for an area flood light in these situations, and will run for 10 hours which is plenty for my needs, but the real reason I like the TN36-UT more is for the useful low setting of 130 lumens for 54 hours the TN30 with a low setting of 46 lumens @ 123 hours to me is a useless setting, even with great runtime, just not useable light fer me, for my purpose even as a candle light inside as a tail stander the 130 is more useable than 46,, just me. The TN30 I do believe has the better Moonlight setting,, and 3 months worth on one set of batteries!

I am so happy with everything I have used from Thrunite,, what the heck,,,, I bought em both!! NW of course,,,,


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 11, 2016)

wildcatter said:


> Only better run times with lower lumens??? 470 medium on the TN 30 is 15 hours runtime, and for a night camp and fishing area light a bit low for my liking. The TN 36 on the other hand give a med setting of 850,, good setting for an area flood light in these situations, and will run for 10 hours which is plenty for my needs, but the real reason I like the TN36-UT more is for the useful low setting of 130 lumens for 54 hours the TN30 with a low setting of 46 lumens @ 123 hours to me is a useless setting, even with great runtime, just not useable light fer me, for my purpose even as a candle light inside as a tail stander the 130 is more useable than 46,, just me. The TN30 I do believe has the better Moonlight setting,, and 3 months worth on one set of batteries!
> 
> I am so happy with everything I have used from Thrunite,, what the heck,,,, I bought em both!! NW of course,,,,



My disappointment is that Thrunite like most other brands today compete in the lumen race stating as high lumen value as possible as a selling argument. What is not obvious at a first glance is that the increased brightness is on a big sacrifice of runtime. Example: while a certain light may provide stable output for an hour the successor provides twice the brightness but only for a few minutes and then the brightness drops down to 60% for an hour. This is typical today, and in this case TN36UT isn't so much more powerful compared to TN30 as the lumen value indicates.
This is not fair marketing and many people becomes deceived if they don't read a review with runtime graph before purchase. 

Having that said: I really like Thrunite and my TN32 Neutral and TN35 are awesome flashlights! I would like a 7000+lm light but not in an undersized design as TN36UT is. Small powerhouses are cool but I would prefer a TN36UT with larger mass body and head for better heat dissipation and why not 26650s instead of 18650 to really manage to give the required power. Then 7300lm could be used continuously instead of a short "burst".


----------



## wildcatter (Sep 11, 2016)

Swedpat said:


> My disappointment is that Thrunite like most other brands today compete in the lumen race stating as high lumen value as possible as a selling argument. What is not obvious at a first glance is that the increased brightness is on a big sacrifice of runtime. Example: while a certain light may provide stable output for an hour the successor provides twice the brightness but only for a few minutes and then the brightness drops down to 60% for an hour. This is typical today, and in this case TN36UT isn't so much more powerful compared to TN30 as the lumen value indicates.
> This is not fair marketing and many people becomes deceived if they don't read a review with runtime graph before purchase.
> 
> Having that said: I really like Thrunite and my TN32 Neutral and TN35 are awesome flashlights! I would like a 7000+lm light but not in an undersized design as TN36UT is. Small powerhouses are cool but I would prefer a TN36UT with larger mass body and head for better heat dissipation and why not 26650s instead of 18650 to really manage to give the required power. Then 7300lm could be used continuously instead of a short "burst".



This is what sell's. Most buyers could care less about usefulness today,, they only care to say I have the brightest,, and most have no use for it. I see the same thing in archery equipment, the best bows that are the most accurate and reliable are of moderate speed, but many companies only advertise there bows using the lightest possible arrows in them to make the speed as higfh as possible,,, speed sell's. While doing this they are suggesting the hardest thing you can do on your equipment,, but sales are everything,,,,,:thumbsdow

But in the case of the Thrunite TN36, this is perfect for me, and I live the fact it will be there if I need it, but still come in a very compact size! I seldom need or want Turbo,,, when I do I have it anytime I want, and never use it for more than a few minutes if that,, it is only really needed in very limited cases. Those that don't look at specs are the only ones that buy a light for the chest thumping mine is brighter thing,,, Like I say, I never buy a light for its brightest setting to be used the most with. Like you I love the TN32 but didn't buy it to see 1/2 mile away most of the time, but wanted to be able to when I need it. 90% of the time it used on a med setting with less use on med high setting, but very seldom on high or turbo, and when it is, it is for very short periods. 

But it does not matter what you are selling today, lights, rifles, bows, cars, it aint being advertised as what you can use or need, but what every is the biggest, baddest, fastest,,, most powerful is what sell's,, no matter how wasteful it is!!


----------



## seery (Sep 11, 2016)

I've never owned a Thrunite, but will probably end up trying the new TN42 in cool white.


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 14, 2016)

wildcatter said:


> This is what sell's. Most buyers could care less about usefulness today,, they only care to say I have the brightest,, and most have no use for it. I see the same thing in archery equipment, the best bows that are the most accurate and reliable are of moderate speed, but many companies only advertise there bows using the lightest possible arrows in them to make the speed as higfh as possible,,, speed sell's. While doing this they are suggesting the hardest thing you can do on your equipment,, but sales are everything,,,,,:thumbsdow
> 
> But in the case of the Thrunite TN36, this is perfect for me, and I live the fact it will be there if I need it, but still come in a very compact size! I seldom need or want Turbo,,, when I do I have it anytime I want, and never use it for more than a few minutes if that,, it is only really needed in very limited cases. Those that don't look at specs are the only ones that buy a light for the chest thumping mine is brighter thing,,, Like I say, I never buy a light for its brightest setting to be used the most with. Like you I love the TN32 but didn't buy it to see 1/2 mile away most of the time, but wanted to be able to when I need it. 90% of the time it used on a med setting with less use on med high setting, but very seldom on high or turbo, and when it is, it is for very short periods.
> 
> But it does not matter what you are selling today, lights, rifles, bows, cars, it aint being advertised as what you can use or need, but what every is the biggest, baddest, fastest,,, most powerful is what sell's,, no matter how wasteful it is!!



Valuable points you share! TN30 mini is attractive especially because of the price tag. At this moment I have several set ups of 3x18650 cells but no 4x18650. These coke can sized lights may not be the most comfortable to hold in the hand(and not very portable in jacket pocket) but they provide high performance. I very much like flashlights who can also be used tailstanding as a room lighting, and 435lm for 15hr is awesome! And 850lm of TN36UT for almost 10hr is even more lumen-hours. At these levels I understand these lights can be left on without being over heated.


----------

